# EVGA e-GeForce 8800 GS 384 MB



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2008)

Even though the EVGA e-GeForce 8800 GS comes with just 96 shaders and 12 ROPs it can easily compete with AMD HD3850 and HD3870. The card offers great price/performance and is very very quiet. With up to 30% overclocking this card is every overclocker's dream being able to surpass the much more expensive 8800 GT when overclocked.

*Show full review*


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 17, 2008)

Brilliant review.

edit: Im surprised by the relatively low power consumption.

edit: Its a g92 core? Thatd explain the power consumption. Very impressed by the card.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice review W1z. Card looks to be an excellent value. One of your comments in the conclusion caught my attention, and wish more people would consider this more often: "I have said countless times that I personally would never buy a video card for more than $250 because it's just a waste of money for too little performance gained."


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> "I have said countless times that I personally would never buy a video card for more than $250 because it's just a waste of money for too little performance gained."



yeah funny how i work in this industry that preaches you to buy a new card every 6 months, yet am not willing to spend crazy $$ for hardware


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Amazing review of a seemingly amazing card.  It seems there is an amazing value in this card, and it is nice to see it beating the 3850.



Paulieg said:


> Very nice review W1z. Card looks to be an excellent value. One of your comments in the conclusion caught my attention, and wish more people would consider this more often: "I have said countless times that I personally would never buy a video card for more than $250 because it's just a waste of money for too little performance gained."



That is a good guideline, but I would put the price at $300 today.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> yeah funny how i work in this industry that preaches you to buy a new card every 6 months, yet am not willing to spend crazy $$ for hardware



Well, I'm guilty of buying new hardware on an almost bi-monthly basis, but I always buy a step or two down from the best. Then it's my job (and hobby) to get the most out of it, and I frequently make it better than the best.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 17, 2008)

A-mazing.




2 fps slower than the GT in crysis.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Amazing review of a seemingly amazing card.  It seems there is an amazing value in this card, and it is nice to see it beating the 3850.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good guideline, but I would put the price at $300 today.



Well, maybe I'd go $275 with after market cooling. Honestly though, with cards like the 8800GT at $220, and this GS even lower, why would you need to spent $300? One could argue that buying high end means its more "future proof". For me, I never own a gpu long enough to worry about the distant future. I already have some short term future proofing, it's called overclocking...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 17, 2008)

why cant someone buy my 7900GS locally ... this card was made for me.

Anyone knows of an aftermarket cooler that exits at the rear for these cards?


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if this card and the XFX 8800GS(not XXX) have similar performance? The sale at newegg on the XFX one ends on the 20th..I should probablly just grab one instead of waiting for Evga if there's no huge performance difference.
Oh and I think I'm gonna clock em to 680Mhz and memory to 1000...should be the same right?


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 17, 2008)

divinebaboon said:


> Does anyone know if this card and the XFX 8800GS(not XXX) have similar performance? The sale at newegg on the XFX one ends on the 20th..I should probablly just grab one instead of waiting for Evga if there's no huge performance difference.



Well, the memory on that XFX card is worse than this. 1400mhz instead of the reference 1600mhz. This probably means they are using 1.2 or 1.4ns memory. That wont overclock to anywhere near to the evga in this review.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Well, maybe I'd go $275 with after market cooling. Honestly though, with cards like the 8800GT at $220, and this GS even lower, why would you need to spent $300? One could argue that buying high end means its more "future proof". For me, I never own a gpu long enough to worry about the distant future. I already have some short term future proofing, it's called overclocking...



I don't know, I had my 7900GT since it hit the market.  I paid $300 for it, but it lasted a very long time.  It probably helped that I added a second one when I found it for $100.

I think $300 for a G92 GTS 512MB is worth it.  I wouldn't go beyond that though.  I'm just a $300 video card person.


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 17, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Well, the memory on that XFX card is worse than this. 1400mhz instead of the reference 1600mhz. This probably means they are using 1.2 or 1.4ns memory. That wont overclock to anywhere near to the evga in this review.


Oh ok,thanks! I'll wait for the evga then.
It would also be Hilarious if this card comes out the same day as the 9600GT...
Btw W1zzard where did you get the card?Evga sent it to you?lucky..


----------



## AddSub (Feb 17, 2008)

Oblivion was not included in the benchmark suite? Oh well...


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 18, 2008)

AddSub said:


> Oblivion was not included in the benchmark suite? Oh well...



neither was COD4...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2008)

divinebaboon said:


> Does anyone know if this card and the XFX 8800GS(not XXX) have similar performance? The sale at newegg on the XFX one ends on the 20th..I should probablly just grab one instead of waiting for Evga if there's no huge performance difference.
> Oh and I think I'm gonna clock em to 680Mhz and memory to 1000...should be the same right?



They should be very similar. The one advantage with XFX is that they do not invalidate your warranty if you use after market cooling.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Oblivion has no way of making a standarized accurate benchmark, we have this discussion in almost every review of a video card.  W1z has said a number of times that Oblivion won't be included in the benchmark suite.

COD4 is still pretty new, and is there even a way to benchmark it?  If there is I'm sure it will be included, but for it to be included it needs to be tested with all the cards the 8800GS is being compared to, which takes time.  Personally I would rather see reviews out quickly with a good set of benchmarked software then see every game possible covered.


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh btw I just saw this...is it useful?
http://www.mvktech.net/index.php?option=com_remository&func=fileinfo&filecatid=2475
I don't have any experience in ocing videocards...will that bios unlock the limit nvidia put on the hcip?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2008)

This card looks promising for the price.  I will definitely be looking into this vs the 9600gt.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 18, 2008)

just don't buy the XFX 8800GS, a friend of mine is on his second RMA now with that car, the XFX version is terrible

so far he got 2 cards with 700mhz ddr3 which was preoverclocked to 800mhz
 don't do it


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 18, 2008)

divinebaboon said:


> Oh btw I just saw this...is it useful?
> http://www.mvktech.net/index.php?option=com_remository&func=fileinfo&filecatid=2475
> I don't have any experience in ocing videocards...will that bios unlock the limit nvidia put on the hcip?



Probably  not.  W1zzard said the limit was set by the driver not the BIOS.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2008)

divinebaboon said:


> Oh btw I just saw this...is it useful?
> http://www.mvktech.net/index.php?option=com_remository&func=fileinfo&filecatid=2475
> I don't have any experience in ocing videocards...will that bios unlock the limit nvidia put on the hcip?



No, the limit isn't a BIOS issue, it is a driver issue.  The driver reads what card it is and limits the clock speed.  Any time the clock speed is higher than the 680MHz the drivers reset the clock speed to 680MHz.  The only way to get around it is to flash the card with a higher clocked BIOS.


----------



## werty316 (Feb 18, 2008)

Great review.

Depending on how the 9600GT performs against the 8800GS and whether or not I can wait for the rest of the 9 Series, I might just get an EVGA 8800GS.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2008)

yes i got the card from evga, and it is already on its way back to them... too bad i cant keep this nice little card 

the next round of benchmarks when we retest all cards will have cod4 scores as well. this will be as soon as unified whql drivers for all geforce + 8800 gs + 9600 gt are available


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like this card - lots of people i know are upgrading from X1650pro / 7600GT cards, but dont want to cough up for an 8800GT.

These are cheap, and have enough power to manage a 22" widescreen. Single slot, low noise... 

SLI tests next time, w1zz?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2008)

no sli motherboard, was hard enough to get one of these cards

wait .. i have a nforce 4 sli board


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 18, 2008)

nice review, I wonder how the 768mb version will do is it possible to request a sample? I don't think the XFX version uses Samsung so it's a good move on eVGA part to use Samsung Memory in a standard model.

- Christine


----------



## choppy (Feb 18, 2008)

was crysis settings on high in dx9? 1280x1024 @ high with 2xAA and 8xAF (was it?)  produces >30fps ?!! that sounds wrong! 

is that the timedemo or the actual game?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2008)

its the timedemo set to all high


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 18, 2008)

wizzard 



> One dual-link DVI outputs for digital flat panel display resolutions up to 2560x16004



could you fix that please?


----------



## killatia (Feb 18, 2008)

nice review, i was gonna drop some money on a radeon 3850 but with these benchmarks og the 8800 gs xfx might just get my money (since they're the only one on newegg seeing the card right now.)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 18, 2008)

killatia said:


> nice review, i was gonna drop some money on a radeon 3850 but with these benchmarks og the 8800 gs xfx might just get my money (since they're the only one on newegg seeing the card right now.)




if u want to overclock the memory skip the xfx model


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 18, 2008)

prices are weird now, the other day the XFX 8800GS 384 Standard was $159 and the OC Model was $179? now the OC Model is $169 and the Standard is $179 doesn't make any sense. Could the Driver Wall actually change the pricing?

- Christine


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> prices are weird now, the other day the XFX 8800GS 384 Standard was $159 and the OC Model was $179? now the OC Model is $169 and the Standard is $179 doesn't make any sense. Could the Driver Wall actually change the pricing?
> 
> - Christine



Supply and demand, most sites raise the price as the demand goes up and their supply goes down.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 18, 2008)

that doesn't explain why the OC model is cheaper than the Standard that's the first time ive ever seen that happend it must be an error I don't think this has anything to do with the 8800GT situation.

- Christine


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 18, 2008)

yes thats how newegg is .. the OC version of my 7900GS was cheaper than the normal (because the demand for it was lower than the normal)


----------



## QuarterMain (Feb 18, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> prices are weird now, the other day the XFX 8800GS 384 Standard was $159 and the OC Model was $179? now the OC Model is $169 and the Standard is $179 doesn't make any sense. Could the Driver Wall actually change the pricing?
> 
> - Christine



 lol we all must remember that the core of capitalism is greed (unfortunatly...) prices are subject to go higher as the word on this little jewel spreads... as im sure per nvidias plans.:shadedshu


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 18, 2008)

Is it possible to unlock the shaders with rivatuner? Did you guys try that?


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 18, 2008)

strange, I don't think that happens in Canada usually it's a set price and it only changes via a rebate or if the model is replaced by a newer one.

- Christine


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> Is it possible to unlock the shaders with rivatuner? Did you guys try that?



Yes, W1z even talks about it in the review.  The shaders do not have a clock limit.



			
				W1zzard said:
			
		

> When overclocking the core, the first thing you should enable is independent shader clock adjustments, then find the maximum stable shader clock.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 18, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, W1z even talks about it in the review.  The shaders do not have a clock limit.



I am talking about unlocking the disabled shaders.


----------



## choppy (Feb 18, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> its the timedemo set to all high




w1z did you get to play crysis with the card? i dont think it can deliver ~30 fps at 1280 res with aa/af


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 18, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> prices are weird now, the other day the XFX 8800GS 384 Standard was $159 and the OC Model was $179? now the OC Model is $169 and the Standard is $179 doesn't make any sense. Could the Driver Wall actually change the pricing?
> 
> - Christine


you mean this?





Ya that's pretty fooked up....yesterday the normal version was at 159-10 coupon so it was 150....
But newegg still offers the normal XFX 8800GS for 152 each if you buy more than one...still,who would want those loud cards with crappy 1.2ns memory...Evga is so much better!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Jelle Mees said:


> I am talking about unlocking the disabled shaders.



Oh, my mistake.  Anyway, I am going to doubt the shaders can be unlocked, just like the shaders on the 8800GT.


----------



## OCDXFX (Feb 18, 2008)

*Evga 8800 Gs 384 Mb*

 Very impressed card , Not same like other 8800GS industry size it's used normal      

    8800GT PCB same layout & good specifications just  $170 ^_^.....Cool !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 18, 2008)

Very informative review W1zzard. Thank you 

About the title of the review, you say that overclocked it surpasses the GT... I'm guessing that you mean that it surpasses the unoverclocked GT, isn't it?  On an E6550 the stock GT got you 9750 3dmark06, on my E4300 (oc'd at 3Ghz sure but still one of the weakest C2D's out there) overclocking my GT I get 12,782.

I had a question about the fan noise:






In the above image you place the GT the second most silent after the GS... in load... and I presume you're using stock clocked cards and stock coolers all along. 

TBH, I oc my GT only for benchmarking. For gameplay I leave it at its "stock" (BFG OC2 version), and I use the stock cooler. I use rivatuner to get the fan up to 45% when gpu temp goes over 60, 50% when it goes over 65, 60% when it goes over 75 and 90% when it goes over 85 and 100% if it goes over 90c. I had read enough stories of the GT reaching 95+ degrees  if left on load without riva fan control, and that definitely put me off trying to see what temperature my GT would be getting without riva fan control...

During games like Oblivion and Crysis the fan never goes more than 60% and the load temperatures are like between 77 and 82 (absolute maximum).

I used to have a POV 8600GTS before, its load temps used to go as high as 85c max (in summer with 35c room temp) stock cooler, not oc'd, and fan not controlled with riva. It was terribly silent, compared to my 8800GT at 60% fan. With the latter I turn up my speakers while gaming to smother off the whirring noise. 

But in your benchmarks the 8800GT is more silent than the 8600GTS at load? That's what confused me.

Did you let the cards on auto fan control while testing? Without using 3rd party programs like rivatuner?
What program did you use to test the cards under load?
What temperatures did you get for the cores under load?

I'll be grateful if you give me a hint on the above. I would like to know actually only the results of the 8800GT and 8800GS, not all of them.

Thanks! You are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for all you do for this very informative forum!


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 18, 2008)

hey if ya want ill send ya my 8800GS 580M to review if you can send me your eVga lol


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2008)

for noise testing all cards are installed in the noisetesting system with the driver installed, xp sitting at the desktop until temperature does not change anymore, no other apps ever started after reboot that could interfere with fan control or clock speeds -> idle

load is same setup with atitool running, load temperatures you can see on the overclocking page. we also verify if temperature with benchmarks can go higher than atitool (it never did in all our testing of all cards)

maybe the cards we used for our testing had different fan settings in the bios than yours? the 8800 gt was the zotac amp edition if i remember correctly

candle86: card is already on its way back to evga


----------



## Wester547 (Feb 19, 2008)

Good review, but you have the same frame-rate for the GeForce 8500 GT in F.E.A.R. at 1024x768 without FSAA as you do at 1280x1024 with 2x FSAA (26FPS). I can't help but let that come to the notice of me.  (unless the results without FSAA have soft shadows enabled)


----------



## Titus (Feb 19, 2008)

Good review : that's all fun.
But i'm so sad : i bought a XFX standard version ( 580Mhz core ) and its bad 1.4ns memory chips 
But in France, no more choice than XFX standard / XXX version :shadedshu

All the same, Riva Tuner is my friend and full details games on my 22" wide LCD display compensate for this deficiency.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 19, 2008)

yea the memory sucks but the core is great at ocing lol


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 19, 2008)

i might get one


----------



## killatia (Feb 20, 2008)

after trying to look for an evga card im gonna go with this xfx model
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150276.

same price as the evga model that was review and it already overclocked, and with the luck my had with my oc'ed geforce 8600gt from xfx i might get even more overclocking done on this 8800gs.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2008)

Doesnt the XFX cards come with much lower clocked/crap ram? I swear i saw that earlier in this thread.


----------



## killatia (Feb 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Doesnt the XFX cards come with much lower clocked/crap ram? I swear i saw that earlier in this thread.



the model im trying to get is the oc'ed version which speeds near what w1zzard had oc'ed the evga model to.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Doesnt the XFX cards come with much lower clocked/crap ram? I swear i saw that earlier in this thread.




thats right ....


why no other cards hitting the retail channel yet ...

plus i heard AMD dropping HD prices so i may swing yet again ... this graphics market is so busy.


----------



## AddSub (Feb 24, 2008)

I didn't notice it, but someone pointed this out on the official EVGA forums: in several of the photos in Wizzard's review of EVGA 8800GS, it is quite visible that there is a poorly attached 8800GS sticker on top of the standard 8800GT plate. 

See the outlines, where the red doesn't match the blue, and the obviously raised edges of a hurriedly attached sticker?






Seen here as well...





And again here...





According to the PR photos from EVGA, this is what it's supposed to look like:






I know W1zzard that you don't exactly want to rock the boat, since if you don't do a "right job" EVGA might not send you a sample next time, but this was so obvious from the photos, and it was such bad "glue it!" job that you couldn't have missed it.


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 24, 2008)

lol yea it is a 8800GT plate haha wow those guys at evga are cheap.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2008)

actually i didnt see it. if you read my reviews you should have noticed that i will report everyhing odd i come by during a review


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2008)

evga makes some great cards, i wish they would make ati cards, but there so loyal to nvidia,
but at any rate evga cards are very good overclockers so this card could prob get very nice rates when oced


----------



## FlightcranK (Mar 29, 2008)

I got now two of those cards from eVGA, bought them for 99€ each. The cooler is still the same as in this review, 8800GT stock with sticker on it. Packaging hasn't changed on content. Clockspeeds are 680/1.700/1.000Mhz rockstable after first try, also on SLi. Performance is close to 8800Ultra on low resolutions using SLi. So its really worth to set up a small SLi system if you are using lower resolutions but with high quality features enabled. In comparison, a 8800 Ultra still sells for 350€ ... make up your mind.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks for that, flightcrank.


----------



## saadzaman126 (May 7, 2008)

*there was a sale at NCIX for EVGA E-GEFORCE 8800GS Superclocked 650MHZ 384MB 1.9GHZ DDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDTV Out Video Card         selling at $89.99... and now they are sold out so i was too late.... ahhhhh
*
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=28848&promoid=1001


----------



## JC316 (May 18, 2008)

Just to let you know, my Evga 8800GS Superclocked edition does not have the BIOS limited clock settings. I am at 730/1050 right now.


----------



## RyoBerlin (May 19, 2008)

i got this card as a replacement for my damaged HD 2600 XT....

But....

@ Asrock 4 Core Dual VSTA = nothing happens.. no pic.. no boot screen NOTHING


@ MSI 965 neo f = green dots like ":" in the background ... @ the boot startscreen and Windows Startstcreen (not testet under windows, because shut down after seen this).


This card seems to be not working on this Boards with PCIe 1.0/1.0a ....


----------



## newtekie1 (May 19, 2008)

It work fine on PCI-E 1.0, my P5N-E SLI handles it just fine.  It sounds like your card might be bad if you are getting artifacts on boot, your PCI-E frequency might be screwed up too.


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2008)

update the bios on the asrock board. I had to, to get a 2600XT to boot in my housemates system.

RyoBerlin: there are rules here about filling out your system specs when complaining/asking for help, but your most likely problem is your power supply.


----------



## RyoBerlin (May 19, 2008)

Maybe... maybe not.. who knows 

my new HD 2600 XT Ultimate works fine.. and in the MSI Board a GF 8600GT silent works also fine...

But my Board is 2 years old and can only PCIe x4 ... my neigbors can PCIe x16 but shows the gren : : :  ... can send a picture if wanted 

Edit:
ok i filled out my system specs!

there are no new BIOS Updates out with seperatet supply for nvidia Cards.. just for some ATI HD 3x cards wich i not have....
And i use a special Beta bios wich has cooling control (the original Bios versions hasn't it)

i send today one mail to asrock and EVGA... maybe they can say more... i will call in a few min the card seller.

oh btw.. i think my Power Supply has more then enoug power.. (used a 1950 GT Super in the past)

Edit2:
Ok the Seller told me that the card has Problems with VIA Chipsets.... and some Boards dosn't running with this card like my ASROCK....

The Problem with the green dot's on the MSI can also be from the old chipset....
Oh, and EVGA has read my mail  i hope they will answer it soon.

Edit3: ok the EVGA Support thinks that maybe the card is damaged and hasproblems with VIA Cipsets


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2008)

RyoBerlin said:


> Maybe... maybe not.. who knows
> 
> my new HD 2600 XT Ultimate works fine.. and in the MSI Board a GF 8600GT silent works also fine...
> 
> ...



a 1950GT will use less power than an 8800. Seriously, the green dot problem in the neighbours system sounds like a PSU issue, and i really would update the BIOS - just because they dont mention Nvidia fixes doesnt mean it wont work, all the cards listed as needing fixes are PCI-E 2.0 cards.


----------



## RyoBerlin (May 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i really would update the BIOS - just because they dont mention Nvidia fixes doesnt mean it wont work




The Seller told that the card won't work with my ASROCK board!
And i already updatet the bios yesterday to the newses 2.30... nothing happends!

the green : problem.... i hope i can today test the card anywhere else and will c if the problem is there too.


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2008)

ok well thats a real pity on the motherboard. as i said my housemate has that board, so thats an issue here too.


----------



## RyoBerlin (May 20, 2008)

*The problem with the green dots...*

Asrock told me i should ask EVGA for a GEN1 Bios....

So and i testet the card in a ASROCK K8NF4G-SATA2 Bios p1.50

First time.. Blue Dots (::::)
@first boot screen.... in the BIOS... all fine, no dots.

after a few min... restarts... bios settings changes... no dots anywhere...

settings returned to the same like before.. but no dots...
power cut... waiting some minutes... power on.... NO DOTS... hmmm

Hmmm strange....


----------



## RyoBerlin (May 23, 2008)

Any infos about running this card with an 
Elitegroup 945G-M3, i945G Mainboard?

Maybe i change the MoBo?!


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 1, 2008)

Uhmmm has my Power Supply enough Power for this card?

@ the package "minimum 400W and 22A"

... at the european page "minimum 500W and 34A"

why the hell this differences and so much power?

my new PS is an SeaSonix S12II 380 with 80+.. 380W and 2x17A

My system uses max 130W with a HD 2600 XT Ultimate.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 2, 2008)

RyoBerlin said:


> Uhmmm has my Power Supply enough Power for this card?
> 
> @ the package "minimum 400W and 22A"
> 
> ...



There should be zero problems with running a 8800GS in your system. Green + Blue dots = faulty memory on the card is being used; get a replacement.


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 2, 2008)

hehe funny eVGA phone support sayed.. i should deactivate the onboard graphic... (HOW? there is no option for it LOL) and maybe its my RAM (yeah and the ram from my friends also or what )

i'll go now to the store (AGAIN...) and if i get no replacement or he's send the cart to eVGA by his own i'll send the card by myself to eVGA today.


----------



## xu^ (Jun 2, 2008)

i have the older G80 based 8800gts 320mb and it does not work on my Asrock 775 dualvsta 

tbh seems like anything with a decent amount of power wont work on an Asrock board,may as well stick with AGP on it for all the good that PCI-E slot is on an Asrock.

Im buying a new board so i can accomodate my 8800,am selling the Asrock to a m8 (already warned him about it not liking newer gfx cards)


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok was in the store ...again... he has testet the card for 1-2 hours.. i went back and he told me that ha don't see any green dots.. but 3DMark freezes after 45min.

He tryed it again... and 3DMark Freezes again after 45min.


so i get a new one because the old has the error "freezes in 3D Mark after 1hour and again after 15min"


The new one works fine (ok... shit overscan with DVI->HDMI output....and 1280x720 or 1920x1080)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2008)

RyoBerlin said:


> Ok was in the store ...again... he has testet the card for 1-2 hours.. i went back and he told me that ha don't see any green dots.. but 3DMark freezes after 45min.
> 
> He tryed it again... and 3DMark Freezes again after 45min.
> 
> ...



with DVI to HDMI adaptors, i have some experience. Make sure you adjust settings on your TV, and try all HDMI ports - not all work with DVI adaptors. I've seen a fwe 1080p screens that didnt work on their default settings and had to be set to 'just scan' or '1:1' mode to get a clear image.


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 3, 2008)

i have it...

i have to set the desktop to the resolution wich i want to use in the game. then i can in the settings change the overscan. This settings will be remembered for each resolution. so i can back to 1360x768 @ desktop and in game 1920x108 without overscan usein 


Now i have a fine working 8800GS wich is 2-3 times faster then my HD 2600 XT Ultimate 

the Nvidia has only one problem. DVI->HDMI @ POST&Boot Screen  it flickers because its the wrong Frequency i think. So its better to use there DVI->VGA


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2008)

RyoBerlin said:


> i have it...
> 
> i have to set the desktop to the resolution wich i want to use in the game. then i can in the settings change the overscan. This settings will be remembered for each resolution. so i can back to 1360x768 @ desktop and in game 1920x108 without overscan usein


Not sure what you mean there... desktop at 1360x768, and the games higher? what native res is your LCD.



RyoBerlin said:


> Now i have a fine working 8800GS wich is 2-3 times faster then my HD 2600 XT Ultimate
> 
> the Nvidia has only one problem. DVI->HDMI @ POST&Boot Screen  it flickers because its the wrong Frequency i think. So its better to use there DVI->VGA


Mine works fine there, to be honest. i get a nice stable image that looks perfectly fine. I was surprised cause its actually somewhat clear... i guess that depends on the TV.


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 3, 2008)

in games higher because the games have not all 1360x768 ... so i have to use 1920x1080 because its the only sharp resolution (sharper then 1280x720 an in games near the sharpness o native resolution from 1360x768)


and yes.. works fine here too, under windows. but not under DOS or Post screen/System Boot.
Its a problem beetween card and LCD. the ATI cards works better over HDMI in the DOS or Post screen/System Boot. I have a LG 42LC51. 
But this little problem is not so importent... how often will i use DOS or bee a longer time in the POST screen/Bios menü  if so..then i can use VGA


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2008)

RyoBerlin said:


> in games higher because the games have not all 1360x768 ... so i have to use 1920x1080 because its the only sharp resolution (sharper then 1280x720 an in games near the sharpness o native resolution from 1360x768)
> 
> 
> and yes.. works fine here too, under windows. but not under DOS or Post screen/System Boot.
> ...



Just trying to understand what you're doing, as i dont know everything about HDMI yet. You run the games at 1920x1080, and use the TV settings to scale them down?


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 3, 2008)

some games 1920x1080 other (wich has the option for it) 1360x768 right

no scaling in the TV its 1:1 so the Graphic has the control over the picture.

whats your question? maybe send a PM because its too OT


----------



## lilkiduno (Jun 5, 2008)

*question*

is this a good card to buy. i am not a computer genius. i am currently running a system off a MSI K9n Platinum mobo, with the AMD 6000+, 2 gigs of OCZ Platinum RAM with factory timing ( i think 4-4-4-5), EVGA 8600 GTS superclocked, Western Digital 160 GB SATA hard drive, OCZ CPU cooler. creative fatal1ly sound card the one with the box & remote. 500 watt power supply. i love the EVGA cards i just wanted to know if this was a steal for the 8800 GS at $120 or should io go to the 9600 GT for $160


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 10, 2008)

How Bench u Crysis?

i have the Demo here and startet the GPU Bench with the bat file for it.

graphic set to high.
Vista 32bit. CPU C2D E4300, 2GB Ram 667Mhz
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  1963,    108757,   2,  25, 18.049

Averange 18fps... in the review over 33fps .. is my CPU so bad or what?


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 12, 2008)

I tryed OC 

but with the EVGA Tool its no problem to set the core over 700Mhz (without bios flash)!

But i see a test... a OC 8800 GS has in Crysis only 3fps more.. so it makes absolutely no sense to OC the card...
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/&menu=browser&image_id=767890&article_id=630307&page=1&show=original


----------



## 21dd23 (Jun 18, 2008)

*OC performance*

Same here i have the sc edition card, and i'm able to push it so far i think its cause of the new drivers. I'm using Rivatuner, i think it can still go further.


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 18, 2008)

btw. i can only use 680/985 (Core/Memory) with more as this i get errors in Testing with ATI-Tool


----------



## 21dd23 (Jun 18, 2008)

Try downloading new drivers, and use Rivatuner


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 18, 2008)

Hähh???

New Drivers??? i've the newest this is not a drive rproblem! hehe...

What should i do with rivatuner ???


----------



## 21dd23 (Jun 19, 2008)

When u first open the program u should be on the main page. Click the little arrow button to the right of Drive settings n it shows a menu then click the video card. From there you will be able to overclock n change fan speeds


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 19, 2008)

I have absolutely no problem to OC.... but i use the EVGA Tool 

The Problem is.... if i go higher then my actually rates i get errors in testing with ATI-Tool ... maybe u should test for Errors too?!


----------



## 21dd23 (Jun 19, 2008)

oo, well i didnt get any errors


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 19, 2008)

So you can be glad 

i get errors with more OC with these settings wich u can see in the pic below.

After 8s....


btw. You have the OC version i have only the standard version!


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 19, 2008)

look in the Nvidia section for the 8800GS thread started by me, all info you need is there for alot of stuff


----------



## RyoBerlin (Jun 20, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> all our older crysis scores were conducted at the wrong resolution and can not be compared. only gtx 280 and newer has correct crysis scores


Quote was from: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=63329&page=2

Can onybody here Bench with the Timedemo and standard settings to high?

i will post my Benches with Crysis Timedemo and World in Conflict Bench here soon.
------------ I begin -------------
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 (Conroe) @1.975Mhz
MoBo: ECS G31T-M
RAM: 2x 1GB G.Skill CL 5-5-5-15, 667Mhz @ 731Mhz 
OS: Vista SP1 32bit, DX10

Card:eVGA GF 8800 GS (G92)
GPU: 680Mhz
Memory: 985Mhz
Shader: 1700Mhz

Driver: 175.16

*Crysis Timedemo, Settings High*
1280x1024 (windowed mode)
2xAA 8xAF

min: 2,33fps
max: 26,93fps
avg: 18,78fps

1360x768 (windowed mode, as fullscren HD-Ready)
2xAA 8xAF

min: 8,46fps
max: 31,47fps
avg: 22,02fps

1360x768 (windowed mode, as fullscren HD-Ready)
0xAA 4xAF

min: 11,9fps
max: 41,2fps
avg: 26,88fps


*World in Conflict build in Bench, Settings High*
1280x1024 (windowed mode)
2xAA 4xAF

min: 10fps
max: 59fps
avg: 21fps

1360x768 (windowed mode, as fullscren HD-Ready)
2xAA 4xAF

min: 8fps
max: 52fps
avg: 22fps

1360x768 (windowed mode, as fullscren HD-Ready)
0xAA 2xAF

min: 10fps
max: 62fps
avg: 27fps


----------



## micronot (Jul 30, 2008)

*Plastic film on cover*

I bough this card and found that there is a plastic film over the fan cover. It is hardly noticeable. It seems to be there to give it a nice shine. But you can peel it off, and I would assume that would allow the card to run a smidge cooler.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2008)

micronot said:


> I bough this card and found that there is a plastic film over the fan cover. It is hardly noticeable. It seems to be there to give it a nice shine. But you can peel it off, and I would assume that would allow the card to run a smidge cooler.



i've seen that before, its on most of the cards. i guess its there to prevent damage but they never advise people to take it off (it was on my 8800GT and GTX stock coolers)


----------

